# M/C June 2012 - recovery & TTC buddies wanted



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. 
Just wondering if there are any ladies in here who have like me recently lost their angels. We found on 18th June that we had lost our Angel. 28th June i had D&C. 
We are still in the no :sex: stage (which sucks) but just wanted to know if there is anyone out there who is still fresh from M/c who i can chat with and maybe go through this all with and walk into the TTC stage when the times comes... I am going to be soooo terrified of falling pregnant again and just don't want to face it alone... :( 

Hope to chat to you soon. xoxox


----------



## withlovemom

Oh hon..So sorry for ur loss..

Our dates are so much similar..

my story is as below..

On 18th June 2012, we went for our routine check up & USG at our doctor's clinic..I was exact 17 weeks pregnant that day..It broke our heart when the doctor told us that the baby has no heartbeat ..We were really shocked as I had not felt any cramping/bleeding or any such sign of m/c. We were devastated..The doctor gave us some blood tests to be done..She told us that this is a case of Missed Miscarriage..I underwent the D&C on 25th june 2012..

Our baby was due on 26th november 2012..It was our first pregnancy..we had conceived in our first ttc itself.. we said good bye to our angel baby on the day i was exact 18 weeks.. :( :(


The doctor's have sent the fetus for cross-examination to see if they can find the cause of the demise..We would come to know the results in 3-4 weeks..

Doctor has told me to wait for 1 month from d&c before we can be sexually active..& 2 months ( 2 menstrual cycles) atleast before we ttc next..She has also said that we will first do some investigation through tests like TORCH etc..if needed they will do a hysteroscopy ( investigation of uterine cavity through endoscopy) to check for any abnormalities related to uterus like split uterus or septum in uterus..She has basically told us to wait for a couple of months before we start ttc..

It has been 12 days today since my d&c.. i m still bleeding..its not very heavy..it is like a period..but medium intensity ..( sorry for tmi)

how about u dear?? hw far along were you?? how are you coping up physically & emotionally??how is your bleeding now?? has it reduced?? what have the doctors advised?? how many months to wait before ttc??

we can be each others support buddy for the recovery & ttc as our dats are so much closer..

hugs to you hon..keep me posted..


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there babe :) Thank you so much for your story! 
I was 9 weeks when i had the D&C. I cant imagine your pain being 18 weeks!!! Sending MASSIVE MASSIVE hugs your way! 

I too was a missed miscarriage. Absolutely no signs of M/C at all! It was such a huge shock! I just couldn't believe it was happening to us. This would be our 3rd pregnancy but 1st m/c. I have a 3yr DD and a 17month old DS. 

I am thankfully no longer bleeding from D&C. Not sure why but i stopped bleeding 3 days afterwards but still suffer from slight spotting and cramping (apparently uterus going back to normal size) similar to after birth labor pains. 

We too have to wait till :sex: but were advised for 2 weeks so only a week to go. Also we were advised to wait 2 - 3 normal cycles till we officially start TTCing again. So we will both be waiting and TTCing at the same time. Would love to be your support and ttc buddy :) 

I am 27 and from Brisbane Australia :) you?? 

I have gotten a tattoo for our angel baby. It is the most perfect thing i have ever seen!!


----------



## aimiB

Hiya,

Hugs all round!

I woke in the 27th June at 7.30 to spotting. I was 4 weeks 5 days. I got dressed and went straight to A + E. by 8.30 I was full blown bleeding with stomach cramps and Back ache. At 8.45 the nurse gave us the results of the urine test I did when we arrived at the hospital and it was negative. That's the first time I've seen DH cry! 

But I suppose I was lucky that my levels were immediately back to normal because some people can have positive hpt's for weeks after.

My bleeding lasted 5 days. I am now on CD11 and I've got my fingers crossed that that I ovilate as normal on CD14.

I was told that I didn't have to wait and to class the first day of miscarriage as CD1. I've been reading a lot about this and a lot of people are saying that doctors tell you to wait 2 cycles just so it's easier for th to date the baby?? Maybe it's worth you asking the question becaus I've also read that you are most fertile for 4-6 weeks after ovulation because your uterine lining is already ready for pregnancy.

Xx


----------



## stardust1976

I'm so sorry for all of us going through this right now. I think I need someone to talk to so maybe I can find people on here who understand and know what it feels like.

I've recently had my second mmc in a row. I have 4 kids from a previous (horrible) relationship. Long story...I posted it kind of in the miscarriage forum. But basically had a mmc in March at around 6 and a half weeks. It took weeks to clear everything out, and ended up in hospital (total debacle) two days after our wedding for four days and taking Misoprostal to get things moving. 

Waited one cycle and got pregnant straight away, was nervous, but saw a healthy little peanut with a nice strong heartbeat early on. Had every symptom in the book so felt like it should be fine. 

Told everyone. Mainly because it was too hard to hide. Being the 5th baby, everything popped out straight away, people could tell and were congratulating me, even without me telling them. 

Had a sore back, went to the hospital, another debacle and three ultrasounds confirmed no heartbeat. We could see how the baby had grown....all looked so perfect, except for that one obvious missing heartbeat.

I'm heartbroken. My kids were so sad. It was horrible when my husband told them...my little boy is 7 and he couldn't understand. 

My husband wants children so badly, I want so badly to give him this one thing, he came all the way from America to live with me here. He gave up everything for me, and I can't give him this. 

We are seeing the doctor on Tuesday and will have thyroid testing done....and hopefully anything else they can look for. The doctor who did the d&c said she would send the tissue for testing, so hopefully something comes from that. 

We were told to wait until the bleeding stopped to have sex - we did. Last night was the first time in almost 3 weeks. Mixed emotions about it. We were also told to wait at least 3 months before trying again...we are planning on waiting until November. I'll be done with my art course....because maybe the paint fumes had something to do with it. 

My sister-in-law is pregnant and due when I would've been the first time. We have two sets of friends who are due within a month of when I would've been due this time. I have friends who have had babies in the last 6 months, the last month, and who are due both now and next month. It's killing me to see/talk to them. I am so happy for them but so so sad for us. 

It would be really nice to talk to others who know what this feels like...who know how scary the prospect of trying again is....but who also know how scary the prospect of not trying again is.....

I'm 36...maybe it was my age....another reason to feel guilty as my husband is younger than me. 

I'm outside of Melbourne, Australia, and at the moment the weather is so bad...when I see the clouds outside and the rain, it just makes me sadder. I need some sunshine and warmth to feel better I think.


----------



## SamsMum

I am sorry for all your losses.

I am still miscarrying now after I started spotting on Fri 29th June at 6 weeks PG. As it was just brown spotting I wasn't overly concerned at first as I had the same with my son and he was fine. But it increased by Monday so I had a scan which showed there was only a gestational sac which was only measuring 4.5 weeks. I was very sure of my dates and that I should have been over 6 weeks, so knew a miscarriage was imminent.

Although it was very early days it doesn't make it any easier.

I already have a wonderful 4 yo son who is like a ray of sunshine. We started trying a few months ago for no. 2 and were overjoyed when we got our BFP on Fathers Day on 17th June. 

I thought the pregnancy was safe; I had continued to do HPT's every few days to check they were getting stronger which they were, even up until last Sunday when I was spotting brown.

My bleeding has trailed off now and is only light flow. I felt it was coming to an end and that we could move on and try again, but the nurse says as my beta hcg is still 270 and that I haven't had a 'traumatic amount' of bleeding that she thinks I still have a lot to pass....I disagree as this all happened fairly early on, but I'm not the professional.

Wishing all those trying again straight away the best of luck. We'll be trying as soon as my bleeding subsides.

Lisa xx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh ladies..... we domt have to go through this alone!!! We can be there for each other and help each other through all our stories and hard times. It is still very fresh in all our minds i know and i want to have ladies like you who know how hard this is :( 

Stardust - i know that horrible feeling... i have a great friend who is due the day after we were due. It is heartbreaking seeing her all the time. But it is her 1st so i have to pull it together and be happy for her (i call it MASK time). I also had 2 good friends announce at a ladies lunch out 2 days after my D&C that they were both pregnant.... Talk about hard to take in!!! In the 2 weeks since my op i have had 4 friends have their babies... each one just as perfect as the next and it is breaking me heart each and every time.... :(


----------



## Sirbaby

Hey ladies I had a mc on june 20th below is my story.


My medical history: I am 24 years old and have not been diagnosed with anything as of now. from the age of 16-22 I was on depo birth control. I forgot to take the shot when I was 17 and became pregnant. It was a ectopic pregnancy. This pregnancy did not affect me that much because I was not planning and I was not ready. I went back on bc for 3 and some what years. Decided I wanted to have kids and it was not easy getting pregnant. 

I tried for about 8-12 months with no success. I notice that my period took about 3 months to show up after bc and then it was fluctuating every month in length from 25-29 days. I went to a infertility doctor and they checked my uterus, flushed my tubes and did blood work. everything came back good. 6 more months pass and then my husband (24) did a semen analysis and his motility was not that good. The doctor said that didn't concern him that much but wanted him to see a urologist. he also wanted me to get a lap* surgery to check for scar tissue. The day we went to see the urologist I took a pregnancy test in the Kaiser restroom because I was late. I just knew it was going to be negative because its been negative for 1 year and 6 months at this point. It was positive!!!! I was so happy and in disbelief. the urologist called for my husband and we decided not to pay the co payment of $150 since we had a positive test. For the next 10 weeks I was on cloud 9. This all changed when I started to bleed. went to ER and found out that my babies heart had stopped beating a week earlier... So here I am two weeks from mc and wondering why? whats wrong with me? what can I do? what should I do? So I have bd 2 times so far and will go every other day if hubby can get with it. I have also put hubby on fertile aid for man. not sure what else to do to increase my chances.


Hubby is now on fertile aid 
me: prenatal's 
I am tic now because the doctor said no need to wait.
I think i just finish having my first period not sure.
tested out of pregnancy until negative
today tested and here is what i got... What do you ladies think.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Niks

Hello ladies

I am sorry about all you losses.
Here is my story - i got my bfp on 30th of june and was over the moon... Bt i started having some brown discharge on 5th of july... Went to er and and the doc put me on progeterone... The scan showed the featus was only 4.5 weeks when i should be around 6. Still we kept hope... But i started bleeding yesterday and when i called my doctor she said that i hv surely miscarried... I want to know from you all how long should i expect to bleed... The bleeding is not heavy just normal... Also the doctor has advised me to take off from wrk when i have started spotting... So can i start office from tomorrow or should i wait for a few days?
How long will we have to wait before ttc again?


----------



## SamsMum

Sorry for your loss too.

Everyone is different, but I spotted brown for 3-4 days, then had what was like a heavier, more fibrous/tissue-like period for 3 days, then just some light spotting for a couple of days after that. Emotionally it was hard of course, but physically not a huge amount different to a heavy period. xx


----------



## withlovemom

hey gals,

i got the reports from the fetus examination & TORCH tests..

the first thing that i came to know was - our baby was a little GIRL...our first DD who went on to become an angel..We will always love her a lotttttt...

as dor the reports..there were no chromosomal abnormilities in the baby..

but the TORCH tests indicated that Rubella & Cytomegalovirus were reactive..

The doctors concluded that this is what must have caused the loss of our baby..

I have been told to redo the tests after 6 weeks to check the count of these two antibodies..if the count is same or if it has decreased, that means my body has become immune to it & it will never affect me in my future pg..but if the the count is increased, that means the virus is still active & then the doctor will tell me what further actions will need to be taken..in most cases the virus does not stay active more than 8 to 10 weeks..so we will see what happens..

just wanted to share this with all u lovely ladies..


----------



## lxb

:hugs: to all you ladies.

I got my bfp on ttc for #1 -- cycle #8 on May 29th. DH & I were on cloud 9! On our first u/s at 8-weeks (June 27th) , the dr. couldn't see anything and measured me at 7wks. Sent me to get my bloodwork done. My HCG was measured at 6200 on June 28th and measured at 6400 on July 5th (measured me at 7w4d when I was supposedly >9w4d). So things weren't looking good. Prescript with pills to help with mc process since I have no cramping/bleeding. So here I am now (July 11th) .. cramping/clogs. Appointment tomorrow to see how things are going and hopefully I dont need to go through D&C.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thts me had my 2 miscarriage 1st one in march at 6 wks 4 days passed it naturally and 2nd one at 6 wks 2 days at the weekend had a dnc yesterday and it was much better ive had light spotting no pain and feels like total closure but in march I had 2 days of heavy bleeding pouring out big clots and contractions and bled for 2 wks. Was in alt of pain. X

I can't hav sex for 2 ws then il be trying again me and hubby are both getting tested but I'm hoping fr third time lucky...x


----------



## lxb

Cheryl - Third time's the charm :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

I hope so Hun..xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

SamsMum said:


> Sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Everyone is different, but I spotted brown for 3-4 days, then had what was like a heavier, more fibrous/tissue-like period for 3 days, then just some light spotting for a couple of days after that. Emotionally it was hard of course, but physically not a huge amount different to a heavy period. xx


Hi your story is similar to mine, got my first BFP 13th June, started spotting bright red blood at exactly 6 weeks, scan couldnt find anything and they said I might be only 4 weeks and it was too soon to see anything but when they took my blood my hcg level was only 270 which is very low so I knew then I had lost my baby but had to wait another week for a repeat blood test to see if the levels had decreased. I never bled anything heavy enough to come out in a sanitary towel, it was only when I wiped, nowhere near even as much as a normal period bleed, I felt sure nothing had come out?? I did pass some small clots which were on the tissue when I wiped on the 4th day of spotting, it all stopped after 5 days, however the cramping was insane, worst pain ever!! I got admitted as I couldn't stop being sick and needed pain releif for the cramping. 2 weeks after the miscarriage my hcg level is at 0 which means in will hopefully start ovulating again, I'm ttc straight away, how about you?ni just fell pregnant without trying first time so I hope that's the case this time xx


----------



## Niks

xxemmyxx said:


> SamsMum said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Everyone is different, but I spotted brown for 3-4 days, then had what was like a heavier, more fibrous/tissue-like period for 3 days, then just some light spotting for a couple of days after that. Emotionally it was hard of course, but physically not a huge amount different to a heavy period. xx
> 
> 
> Hi your story is similar to mine, got my first BFP 13th June, started spotting bright red blood at exactly 6 weeks, scan couldnt find anything and they said I might be only 4 weeks and it was too soon to see anything but when they took my blood my hcg level was only 270 which is very low so I knew then I had lost my baby but had to wait another week for a repeat blood test to see if the levels had decreased. I never bled anything heavy enough to come out in a sanitary towel, it was only when I wiped, nowhere near even as much as a normal period bleed, I felt sure nothing had come out?? I did pass some small clots which were on the tissue when I wiped on the 4th day of spotting, it all stopped after 5 days, however the cramping was insane, worst pain ever!! I got admitted as I couldn't stop being sick and needed pain releif for the cramping. 2 weeks after the miscarriage my hcg level is at 0 which means in will hopefully start ovulating again, I'm ttc straight away, how about you?ni just fell pregnant without trying first time so I hope that's the case this time xxClick to expand...

Hey so sorry for your loss... Your story is same as mine... I was also supposed to be in 6th week bt then the baby measured only 4 weeks in the scan.... I had an appointment with the doctor today and she said that I did pass everything naturally and as I have not advance much... she wanted me to start tryig straight away... She has even prescribed me baby asprin to prevent any future miscarriage.


----------



## Palesa

Hi All

I am also in the same boat. I went for an the appointment with my gyne on 20th of June when I was supposed to be 8w 4 days. She told me I was 5 weeks 6 days and my dates are wrong and to come back in 2 weeks on the 4th July. I drove home and I just knew there is something wrong, there was no way I could be so out. The following week I saw something like blood when I wipe. Itwas monday and just one. On thursday I decided I want blood test to see how my HCG levels are doing. I was supposed to get them friday morning but that night I had slightly more blood. So I decided to go straight to ER, a gyne saw me, did a scan and all he could see was a sac at 10 weeks, he immediately booked me for D&C, which was on the 29 June. I stopped bleeding the same day.

I was told to wait at least 3 cycles, but I am just too impatient, I just want to ttc as soon as possible. I started what I thought was AF on monday but not sure as it stopped after 1 day and I had spooting over the past 2 days. I really hope it AF so I can ovulate this cycle. Sometimes I feel like I am crazy for wanting to TTC so soon and scared what if I mc again.


----------



## Niks

Palesa said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am also in the same boat. I went for an the appointment with my gyne on 20th of June when I was supposed to be 8w 4 days. She told me I was 5 weeks 6 days and my dates are wrong and to come back in 2 weeks on the 4th July. I drove home and I just knew there is something wrong, there was no way I could be so out. The following week I saw something like blood when I wipe. Itwas monday and just one. On thursday I decided I want blood test to see how my HCG levels are doing. I was supposed to get them friday morning but that night I had slightly more blood. So I decided to go straight to ER, a gyne saw me, did a scan and all he could see was a sac at 10 weeks, he immediately booked me for D&C, which was on the 29 June. I stopped bleeding the same day.
> 
> I was told to wait at least 3 cycles, but I am just too impatient, I just want to ttc as soon as possible. I started what I thought was AF on monday but not sure as it stopped after 1 day and I had spooting over the past 2 days. I really hope it AF so I can ovulate this cycle. Sometimes I feel like I am crazy for wanting to TTC so soon and scared what if I mc again.

Hello Palesa... I am so sorry about your loss... I can totally understand that you want to ttc as soon as possible as I faced the same thing recently.... Infact I dont see any point in waiting for 3 cycles but then the doctor knows the best... You were further along in your pregnancy and needed to have a D&C may be that is why the doc advised you to wait... Just hang on and things will turn out fine (((HUGS)))


----------



## xxemmyxx

What's baby aspirin? I want some this if it will help! X


----------



## number2woohoo

Hi all,
Hope you don't mind me joining in. 
I had a m/c on 5th June, at about 5 or 6 weeks. I'm now TTC. My doctor advised I don't need to wait - he said that the body will let you get pregnant again when it's ready so go for it. He also said the only reason some doctors prefer you to wait 1 cycle before TTC is so that dating is easier. Had a terrible time even losing our baby so early, so my heart breaks for those of you who lost babies much later in the pregnancy - I'm so sorry to read your stories. 
I'm now trying to work out the murky waters of tracking temperatures and ovulation and such - all I seem to have worked out is that I have no idea what I am doing! I could swear my temps tell me I have already ovulated a couple of days ago but am only at day 11 in my cycle. Although when we fell pregnant we only DTD once that month (we're old and tired!) on cycle day 8, so I guess it's possible I ovulate early?
We're a bit older - I'm 40 and my husband is 43 - so we don't have the luxury of time on our side. We have an amazing 14 month old who is just the light of my life. I can't wai to give him a brother or sister. 
Here's to successful pregnancies for us all xo


----------



## Niks

xxemmyxx said:


> What's baby aspirin? I want some this if it will help! X

Baby asprin is low dose asprin ... My doctor told me that it will increase blood flow to uterus and ovaries... and also when I conceive it will prevent blood clotting in placenta.


----------



## Niks

Welcome numbe2woohoo ... It may be possible that you are ovulating early... I can't say for sure about charting as I dont chart but I have heard they are pretty accurate... We just BD every other day starting CD13 s I ovulate late.
Good luck for this cycle :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm going to start baby aspirin after my bloods hav been checked. I read it's no harm whether u hav had a mc or not. Xx


----------



## lxb

Interesting comments regarding baby aspirin.

Are you ladies still taking prenatal vitamin? I started prenatal vitamin ~2/3 months before I started ttc and have been taking it ever since. Haven't been taking it for the past few days. DH & I would probably try again as soon as my body is ready. So I guess it's a good idea to continue taking it huh?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it is Ixb, Hun just noticed u when on Leinzloves thread too hope ur ok? So hard for us ladies dealing with losses. X


----------



## lxb

hi cheryl. Yep, I'm still stalking leinz's thread and rooting for those ladies to nice and healthy!

Yeah... for us ladies, the pain is both emotional and physical. These experiences are certainly not to be forgotten. Just trying hard to stay strong and positive as this is the only way to go. How are you today hun?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm ok cant wait till the 24th so I can start trying again, getting my bloods done tht day too... Hoping we all get our rainbows. :)


----------



## lxb

I'm scheduling another appt with the dr. today and hopefully I don't need to go through another round of the medication. Had another appt on the 24th as well with the dr to see how things are. Will schedule d&c if things didn't look good.


----------



## CherylC3

I had a natural mc in march and a dnc on tues and I felt much better after the dnc I was in so much pain in march but the dnc was quick closure Hun. Cx


----------



## lxb

The PA prescribed me with the medication to help me get started. Took it on Tues, cramps/clogs on Wed. Had u/s yesterday, PA said they still see gestational sac in me and wanted to up the dosage and go on another round of medication tomorrow. BUT, after the appt last night, had severe pain (and LOTS of clogs + lots of bleeding + I think I saw gestational sac). That's why I wanted to schedule another appt today and hopefully u/s to see if I still need to go round 2 on the medication (it is painful :cry:)


----------



## CherylC3

As hope thts it all way Hun.. It is very painful passing it urself never had a trauma like tht. X


----------



## xannax

Hi, I am new to this site! I am sorry for your losses. 

I am in the same boat and trying to wait until August at the earliest.

I fell pregnant in our first month of TTC, we felt so lucky and on :cloud9: this was our first :baby:. We went for a private scan at 9 weeks, we had told close family and I was so excited, I had seen heartbeat at 6 weeks. However, at this scan the lady could see a heartbeat and I knew something was wrong. I went to EPAU the next day and was re scanned which confirmed I had had a mmc. This was such a shock as I had had no mc signs. The baby measured 7 + 2! I oped for medical management and passed our baby in hospital on 9 July! The process was not as bad as I had expected but this last week has been horrible, can't stop :cry:

I just want to be pregnant, I have been advised to wait for at least 1 cycle, but 1 week on I am still bleeding a little and I can't wait to start TTC again!!! I only hope it happens as quick again but frightened it won't and frightened it will happen again. Been reading lots of posts and hoping talking about this may help me come to terms with what has happened over the last 2 weeks!


----------



## lxb

Hi xannax, so sorry to hear about your loss. I, too, am TTC for #1 and got bfp on cycle #8. And was told a MMC at my 8wk scan, measured at ~7 wks. Went back a week later along with blood work, and hcg is not rising as expected. Went through a round of medication on July 10th and still bleeding now. Painful process indeed. Dr said to wait for at least one normal AF before start TTC again. August seem so far away, but not too far :)

This is something hard to come to terms with and certainly can't be easily forgotten. We all need to move on from this as this is the only way we can make things better. Also need to stay strong and positive! And most importantly to stay healthy :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

im so sorry for your loss, i cant imagine how you feel especially after being so far laong in your pregnancy. i also lost my angel on december 19th of 2011 four days after hearing the heartbeat i still cant get over it. I was due the 31st of this month. So along with all of that i am now 16 days late for AF with negative hpts :(. My heart is breaking for al of you ladies and myself


----------



## sherstan

Hi everyone and I'm sorry for your losses. Here is my story:
I found out I was pregnant on June 12. At around 6.5 weeks, I started spotting but it was just a tinge when I wiped. The spotting then increased a little, so I went to the hospital. I had had a blood test 6 days prior, and knew that my hcg level was 4013. The doc ordered blood test 48 hours apart, and an ultrasound for the next day. The blood test from that day was 5030, so my levels had only gone up by 1000 in 6 days; however, the doctor did not seem concerned by this.
The following day, I returned for an ultrasound. The technician did a trans-vag ultrasound and let me hear the heartbeat. She told me everything looked good and the heartbeat was 113. The doctor working in emergency then met with us and told us that everything was fine, and that I had a healthy pregnancy in my uterus, and that bleeding is common during the first trimester. I asked him about the fact that my hcg levels had only risen about 1000 over a week, and he said the only thing that matters is that they are rising.
My husband and I left feeling so happy and relieved, thinking everything was ok.
The next day, I returned to the hospital for my second blood test. I called in later for the results, and the doctor said that the levels had only gone up by about 500 and she was concerned, and that I should see my doctor get another ultrasound done when possible. This was on a Saturday, and coincidentally, I had one booked for the following Monday.
But by Sunday night, I was bleeding more heavily and started having pain in my lower back. I had to go for frequent bowel movements, at which time more blood would flow. By 2:30 a.m. the pain was in the front as well, and my husband drove me to the hospital. By the time we got there, I was in excruciating pain. Luckily it was not busy, and they rushed me in right away. They did a blood test, and then put me in a room. I started vomiting and the nurse went to get the doctor right away, who put me on an IV with morphine (THANK GOD!) and something for the nausea.
Once the drugs kicked in completely and the pain was finally gone, the doctor did a pelvic exam. She said she could see what she assumed was the gestational sac coming and pulled it out. She sent it for testing to confirm.
The doctor prescribed Tylenol 3 with Codeine for any pain, and I was sent home. I didn't have too much physical pain afterward, but I took the pills for a couple of days afterward to numb the emotional pain I felt.
I spotted for about a week after, and passed two large clots about 3 days after. I felt very tired, sad, and a bit angry over the last week. Finally, the bleeding seems to have stopped about 2 days ago, and I have felt a lot better both physically and emotionally over the last 3 days.
Today (1 week and 2 days after mc) I went for a follow up appointment at the hospital. They did blood work and a trans-vag ultrasound. My hcg levels are now only 44 (they must have been around 5000 when I miscarried). I spoke with the OBGYN on the phone and he said the hcg levels are falling as well as can be expected at this stage. I go for another blood in a week, and then see the OBGYN a couple of days later to discuss everything.

I have to say that the miscarriage was the most excruciating pain I have ever experienced. I am not sure why it seems to be more physically painful for some people than others, but I do know that it was so bad I was vomiting and shaking and delerious.

I'm glad we have this forum to talk about it. If feels good to get it all out and to not feel alone. So thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## lxb

So sorry to hear about your loss sherstan :hugs: and glad that you're feeling better both emotionally and physically. Regarding the excruciating pain... I thought my AF cramps were pretty bad but it was nowhere near the natural passing from mc. Thank goodness for those pain killers huh?


----------



## number2woohoo

Something I have noticed is that we all feel this need to keep it all so secret. When I did mention what had happened to a couple of close friends, every single one had a story they shared on how they could relate to my situation. So many women lose babies but they don't share this info out, so you just have no idea it happens so often till it happens to you. Hope you are all doing ok xo


----------



## hapvic

i spotted brownish blood on 18th at night and the following day,ligbt spotting.when i went 2 d hospital 4 scan,i was told i had a missed miscarriage and was 2 do a DC.was 11wks gone but a foetus was 5wks.it was a painful experience and my 1st pregnancy.waiting for d nxt cycle 2 try again.


----------



## SamsMum

So sorry for all your losses. My M/c is still dragging on - still haven't passed the sac which is keeping my hcg from falling properly.

Crazy thing is while I was pregnant i was doing hpt every other day to make sure they were getting stronger and they were - in fact the strongest one I had was on the day I started brown spotting :-( Life plays cruel tricks - just need to look onwards and upwards now. 

xx


----------



## xannax

Yes I think everyone is different in terms of physical pain, I was lucky (if you can even call it that in this situation) in that I had very little pain other than period type cramping for an hour. However, I think we all go through the same emotional turmoil! 

I agree as well we don't talk about if enough, I feel so alone yet I am in told this happens to 1 in 5 pregnancies! I sometimes feel I would like to tell someone, like work collegues so they understand what I'm going through, but I feel it's not common place to talk about such things and that it would be considered inappropriate.

I am with you hapvic waiting and waiting on my next cycle, I seem to have just finished bleeding from mc (fingers crossed) but have been told by hospital to check HCG levels by taking a pregnancy test, which seems so cruel, on Friday.

Anna


----------



## lxb

SamsMum - our body can be tricky sometimes. sending positive thoughts your way and hopefully your sac will pass soon.

I think I am lucky in terms of having an early mc for this unhealthy bean/pregnancy. I would much rather it happen now than later. AFM, bleeding seems to stop now. Just brown spotting today. Like some of you ladies, I'm sitting here waiting to start ttc again.

Having to go through mc definitely change our perspective in life and our attitude towards ttc/pregnancy. Thinking back I was pretty naive!

When I saw some posts over at TWW site when people asking if they were pregnant because they have all these symptoms when they're 1dpo, it just made me shake my head. I'm sure they were just eager to know and eager to get their bfp... but I don't think you can get all these symptoms (nausea/vomitting and all these MS) when you're at 1DPO (well.. that's assuming they are really at 1DPO). Sorry for the vent. And I'm sorry if I've offended anyone.


----------



## sherstan

Yes, I'm sure most of us are anxious to start ttc again. For me, the spotting stopped about 6 days after. I was lucky enough to pass the gestational sac while at the hospital, and 3 days later passed two large clots. I basically stopped spotting at about 6 days after the mc, and we started bd'ing that night. We took it really slow and easy for the first couple of nights, but the last couple of nights seem back to 'normal'.
My hcg levels were down from about 5000 to 44 as of two days ago, so I'm hoping to be down to below 5 in the next few days; my next blood test is in 6 days and I see the OBGYN in 8 days to discuss everything.
I know a lot of people say that you should wait until at least one period before ttc, but other sources say that this is just so you can date the pregnancy. I trust that my body knows best, and we are not using protection. I'm not going to start temping until after I have a period; however, I am doing an ovulation predictor test every day so that if it does happen, at least I will have a date range.
I'm curious: 
how long did bleeding last for other people?
how long are other people waiting before ttc again?
has anybody ovulated and/or gotten their period yet, and if so, how long did it take?


----------



## SamsMum

Sherstan. My bleeding was 3-4 days light brown spotting and then 3-4 heavier bleeding - like a heavy period. If I'd finished a natural m/c, I would be ttc straight away, but as it looks like I need an ERPC then we may wait one cycle to let things settle down.

I am told by the docs that my cycle won't happen until I pass the sac, but last week u/s showed developing follicles and this week a big cyst, which often happens post ovulation, but I guess I'll never know if I really ov'd or not!

HCG has RISEN from 249 to 310 this week....this little empty sac is hanging on for dear life, so have to go for ERPC Monday.


----------



## lxb

Those are great questions Sherstan. I'm curious too! It depends on women and it also depends on how far along they are.

I also read that the reason to wait for AF is for dating purposes. I also read that some ladies got their BFP while waiting for their first AF to show~ And are currently having their healthy pregnancy. I guess our bodies will know if we're ready?

*As for me, mmc at 7w4d:*
I took medication on Tuesday 7/10, spotting starts along with small clots.
~2 days later, Thursday 7/12, severe cramps + passed gestational sac along with lots of large clots and heavy bleeding!
~2 days later, bleeding seems to slow down as if it's all gone.
But a day later, I have AF type clots/cramps and it lasted for 3 days (my usual AF lasted 3/4 days then became spotting).

So from medication to spotting, 10 days (including today -- with yesterday & today spotting).

I have blood work schedule for tomorrow (7/11 blood work measured me at 2100 HCG) and appt on tuesday 7/24 to see how things are progressing.


----------



## number2woohoo

sherstan said:


> how long did bleeding last for other people?
> how long are other people waiting before ttc again?
> has anybody ovulated and/or gotten their period yet, and if so, how long did it take?

I miscarried quite early, at about 6 to 8 weeks.
I had 4 days of heavier than normal period type bleeding, with the addition of some rather painful cramping. 
We are not waiting at all - and our doctor has told us that barring any fertility issues, in general the body will let you get pregnant again when it is ready. He said some doctors say to wait till you have a period but it's only for dating purposes really.
My M/C was on 4th June. I had a period 29 days later, my cycle is normally 28 days. I have ovulated since then and am in the 2WW stage of my cycle now. 
Hope this info helps. Good luck xo


----------



## sherstan

Thanks for all of your replies. 
5 days ago, my hcg levels were at 44; today, I did a pregnancy test and it's negative. WOOHOO! There may be a faint hint of a line, but it's one of the Clearblue tests so it's hard to tell if it's an evaporation line or not. So I'm feeling confident that by the time I have my next blood test in 4 days, my levels should be below 5.
It's so funny - before I was wishing for a BFP, now I'm wishing for a BFN so that I can start hoping for a BFP again LOL

I've been doing ovulation predictor tests since 5 days after I passed the gestational sac, but so far they have all been negative....


----------



## SamsMum

Great news Sherstan!

I've had some light bleeding today - first in over 2 weeks. Hope that it is the beginning of the sac passing and that it's out before my ERPC on Monday! Send me 'unsticky vibes' people please!

L xxx


----------



## sherstan

SamsMum - sending unsticky vibes your way! Keep us posted!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi I mc I'm march had bleeding 2 wks started trying straight away ovulated 34 days later then af came 10 days after tht......got BFP on the 17th June

2nd mc was 9 July dnc on the 10th 1 da of light bleeding.. Started bedding 15th and ttc started my OPKs on the 16th.. They are getting darker hoping for a positive OPK this wk. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw SAMmum is ur dnc tomoro Hun??xx


----------



## SamsMum

Yep tomorrow...unless by some miracle the sac passes today. FX x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I've heard it's better to get the dnc cos it clears u out and then it can make u more fertile. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Just to update pos OPK on cd13 after dnc. Xx


----------



## SamsMum

Thanks Cheryl! Get :sex:


----------



## xannax

Hi Cheryl, I just noticed we miscarried on the same day 9th July! Mine was medically managed. How are you coping? Are you waiting for next cycle before trying again?


----------



## sherstan

Xannax and Cheryl - I miscarried at the same time as well. Basically overnight from July 8-9...
Cheryl - So happy to hear about your pos OPK! I'm assuming that this means your are ttc right away? My mc was natural, so I bled for about 6 days after. I guess it will take me longer to ovulate? I've been doing OPK's since about 5 days after the mc, but so far totally negative.

Xannax - are you ttc right away?


----------



## Sirbaby

Hey ladies I haven't been on in a while. Every last one of you have been in my prayers. I have been trying to carry on because it gets hard sometimes. I am on cd 4 and I am going to be trying the smep plan this cycle. I hope this cycle brings a rainbow baby.:happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Sirbaby I like the sound of that plan. Might try the same here - we are on cycle day 1 (blast!). I was figuring every other day for the next 3 weeks, hadn't heard of SMEP but will try to follow that instead. 
Cheers


----------



## Sirbaby

number2woohoo said:


> Sirbaby I like the sound of that plan. Might try the same here - we are on cycle day 1 (blast!). I was figuring every other day for the next 3 weeks, hadn't heard of SMEP but will try to follow that instead.
> Cheers

Well sounds like we are only a few days apart. We can motivate one another. August bfps please?! :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

Sirbaby said:


> Well sounds like we are only a few days apart. We can motivate one another. August bfps please?! :happydance:

Excellent plan. I had a pretty short cycle the last one - only 20 days - so even if you're a few days ahead now we may end up pretty even, let's hope for a couple of BFPs in a few weeks. 

Also, SamsMum, what a tough day for you - wanted to pass on some love today - hope you are feeling OK after the D&C. Big hugs xo


----------



## Powell130

Can I join you ladies? We too got our :bfp: 6.18.12 unfortunately we MC on 6..21.12 I was about 5.5ish weeks. I spotted for a day before, bled the day of and the following day then spotted for about 4 days. We started TTC again right away after the spotting stopped. I am currently waiting for AF who FF says should be here tomorrow (today. 7.23.12). Not too sure if/when she's going to show. My bbs have been really sore and full but that could go either way. Other that than and eating alot and some mild cramping here and there (both could go either way also) I don't really have any symptoms and really not sure when to expect AF anyways. I supposed I'm going to try to hold off testing til Friday. REALLLY hoping for an August :bfp: as DH's birthday is the 2nd. We got the BFP a day after Father's Day (which is also the day we got engaged last year) we were really hoping for that baby as we've been TTC for about 2 years now (the first year was more NTNP), but now we have hopes for a rainbow baby :)


----------



## number2woohoo

Powell130 said:


> Can I join you ladies? We too got our :bfp: 6.18.12 unfortunately we MC on 6..21.12 I was about 5.5ish weeks. I spotted for a day before, bled the day of and the following day then spotted for about 4 days. We started TTC again right away after the spotting stopped. I am currently waiting for AF who FF says should be here tomorrow (today. 7.23.12). Not too sure if/when she's going to show. My bbs have been really sore and full but that could go either way. Other that than and eating alot and some mild cramping here and there (both could go either way also) I don't really have any symptoms and really not sure when to expect AF anyways. I supposed I'm going to try to hold off testing til Friday. REALLLY hoping for an August :bfp: as DH's birthday is the 2nd. We got the BFP a day after Father's Day (which is also the day we got engaged last year) we were really hoping for that baby as we've been TTC for about 2 years now (the first year was more NTNP), but now we have hopes for a rainbow baby :)

Fingers crossed for you Powell, sorry for your loss xo


----------



## sherstan

SamsMum - good luck today! I hope everything goes well - I'm sure it will!

Powell - sending baby dust your way!


----------



## lxb

SamsMum - good luck!! keep us posted~

powell - welcome! FX!

I'm all for SMEP! :thumbup: 

Here's extra baby dust to you ladies 

:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sirbaby

Powell: welcome, sorry for your loss. Hopefully af never shows her face and you get a bfp instead. Baby dust.:flower:

SamsMum fingers crossed let us know :hugs:


----------



## xannax

Hi Sherstan - I want to TTC but think we will wait one cycle, I go on holiday on Wednesday so take my mind off it a little and relax. I may give in and start TTC but at moment we think we will wait. We got BFP in first cycle last time but I hadnt done charts or anything so bit lost in the language. However, thinking of trying ovulation testing as really want to get pregnant again fast (fingers crossed) any tips for ovulation kits or testing methods anyone?

Powell we got BFP on 5 June our wedding anniversary, which was nice.


----------



## lxb

xannax - I used those clearblue digital opk kit (which showed a smiley face when LH surge is detected). I usually test at between 10-noon daily (stop after i got a smiley face). But some page recommend that you test twice a day (once in the morning, NOT with first morning urine) and once in the evening time (around 6-8pm).

I remember I once tested negative in the morning but felt O is coming (ewcm), so I've decided to test again at ~7pm and got a smiley face! BD that day, and 2 more days after that. :thumbup:


----------



## SamsMum

Thanks ladies for all your messages.

Am home now and a bit spaced out from the general anaesthetic but ok. Pain straight after was quite intense but was given strong painkillers. Felt like a really bad period cramp that didn't ease off at all. But that only lasted about 30 mins and since then just light on and off period type pain. The doc said they got very little out of me in the way of tissue/lining (which adds up because I passed most of that when I m/c), and won't know if they got the sac for sure as it was so small (4 x 2 x 2mm). So, I have a follow up hcg blood test next week. I will be doing hpt's this week and hope they fade out quickly.

Overall, despite this going on for 3 weeks while I hoped to m/c naturally, I am glad I've now had the op and had closure. 

Also, doc said nothing to stop me ttc right away after bleeding has stopped and my normal cycle will resume and build up lining as it would have before, but this time with a clean slate. (would only affect the dating if I were to get pg this soon).

Good luck again to all those ttc.

L xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great SAMmum..xx

Im not waiting a cycle did tht last time and still miscarried so I got my pod OPKs yesterday and today and :sex: so hoping for a August BFP after my 1st mc I passed it naturally and I didn't get a pos OPK till cd34 so glad I opt for a dnc this time cos its only cd13 yest and got my pos. xxxx


----------



## xannax

Great news SamsMum, its good that you now have closure and can start to TTC again.


----------



## number2woohoo

xannax said:


> Hi Sherstan - I want to TTC but think we will wait one cycle, I go on holiday on Wednesday so take my mind off it a little and relax. I may give in and start TTC but at moment we think we will wait. We got BFP in first cycle last time but I hadnt done charts or anything so bit lost in the language. However, thinking of trying ovulation testing as really want to get pregnant again fast (fingers crossed) any tips for ovulation kits or testing methods anyone?
> 
> Powell we got BFP on 5 June our wedding anniversary, which was nice.

we've only been using it a while but get very clear results from the Maybe Baby saliva ovulation test kit. Pretty easy to use. As long as you test when you haven't eaten for 3 hours (eg first thing in the morning) it works a treat.


----------



## Powell130

number2woohoo- Thank you! I felt some AF like cramps earlier so I'm thinking I may be out this month, but I know I'm not out til she actually shows! 

sherstan- thanx! hopefully it'll work :)

sirbaby- I'm hoping for the same thing! It'd be nice not to have to see her for a while ;) Oh and how did you get your lilypie ticker to work? I've tried but it wont!!

xannax- Awe I bet that was nice! I'm hoping to have hubs some good news for his birthday (Aug 2nd) FX'd!!

Samsmum- I hope everything goes well in the next few days and your HcG levels drop like their supposed to so you can get back to TTC with us!


----------



## Powell130

AHH for some reason I just got a strong urge to POAS...must resist!


----------



## lxb

SamsMum - Glad it went well. FX for a sticky bean soon! :dust:

I'm envy of you ladies to start ttc~~ I still have minor spottings :wacko: I'm running out of patient and want it to stop already~ Been spotting for the past 6 days! :wacko:


----------



## number2woohoo

lxb said:


> SamsMum - Glad it went well. FX for a sticky bean soon! :dust:
> 
> I'm envy of you ladies to start ttc~~ I still have minor spottings :wacko: I'm running out of patient and want it to stop already~ Been spotting for the past 6 days! :wacko:

my M/C was in the very first few days of June and I'm really only just getting into the TTC in the last 2 weeks. That, I believe, was a textbook and quite uncomplicated M/C, being quite early (6 weeks). You'll get there soon enough xo


----------



## Powell130

I suppose I was pretty lucky? I only bled for 2 days and spotted for like 3 or 4 days but the last day of spotting was only for the first part of the day so we BD that night.


----------



## SamsMum

Do we have any new BFP's from early June M/c yet? Hope to see some soon! Anyone waiting to test....Powell, when is AF due?
xx


----------



## Powell130

Samsmum, according to FF and IF my cycle went straight back to normal after the MC, I should have seen her yesterday. But I had a really big temp drop this morning, so I'm assuming she's around the corner :/ I'm trying to still stay positive and tell myself that it was such a big difference because it was taken an hour and a half before I normally do, but I'm kinda starting to feel out. But on the bright side of that, if I see her within the next few days means my cycle went pretty much back to normal. I'm going to wait til Friday to test, I think, How are you feeling?


----------



## sherstan

It's been 2 weeks and 2 says since my m/c, and 10 days since I stopped spotting. I've been doing an OPK every day, but still no sign of ovulation! I'm getting impatient lol

I haven't been temping, but I may start now even though I have no idea where I am in my cycle.
Regardless, we are bd'ing every day anyway...but fingers crossed for a positive OPK soon, just so I know that everything is back to normal.

Powell - good luck to you! I feel the same way about AF this cycle...of course I want to be pregnant right away, but getting AF won't be too bad because it's an indication that everything is "ok". Keep us posted!


----------



## SamsMum

Sherstan,have you done an HPT to check your HCG levels have dropped down? They can really hang around. 

Powellm so sorry to hear you think the witch is gonna get you - fingers crossed she doesn't arrive and you get a BFP instead! 
AFM, feeling surprsingly ok - very little pain, no bleeding today at all.

Lx


----------



## lxb

shertan - as SamsMum suggested, have you done HPT to check your hcg level?

powell - FX! hope she's a no show! Seeing someone with a bfp can be very encouraging :thumbup:

SamsMum - So glad you're feeling okay. Each day is a day closer to bfp now.

afm, I STILL see spotting last night! argh :growlmad: this is driving me crazy! Got a +OPK last night.. I guess hcg is still in my body as I dont think I'm Oing with spotting :dohh: 

Have an appt with the dr today with ultrasound. Hopefully I'll be clear to go and just waiting for hcg level to drop :shrug:


----------



## SamsMum

Good luck with the u/s lxb - let us know how it goes! I agree, it will be great to see a BFP on this thread very soon! x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm 1dpo hoping to hav some of u ladies to join me in the 2ww :)


----------



## lxb

Yay for 2ww cheryl~~ FX hun!


----------



## SamsMum

Good luck Cheryl! x


----------



## sherstan

SamsMum & Lxb - I did a hpt on Monday and it was negative. I have another blood test tomorrow morning, and then I meet with the doc on Friday to review everything.

SamsMum - so happy to hear that you're not bleeding and that you're feeling ok!

lxb - good luck with the u/s today.

Powell - fingers crossed!

Cheryl - sending positive thoughts your way! YAY!

I can't wait for one of us to get a BFP! And I'm positive it will happen soon for ALL of us


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno a BFP really brightens up a thread. Xx


----------



## xannax

Lxb I have started spotting again today after nothing really for 7 days, grrr!!! I have had BFN so assumed it was all over but don't think this would be AF only 15 days after mc!


----------



## LornaMJ

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies.
> Just wondering if there are any ladies in here who have like me recently lost their angels. We found on 18th June that we had lost our Angel. 28th June i had D&C.
> We are still in the no :sex: stage (which sucks) but just wanted to know if there is anyone out there who is still fresh from M/c who i can chat with and maybe go through this all with and walk into the TTC stage when the times comes... I am going to be soooo terrified of falling pregnant again and just don't want to face it alone... :(
> 
> Hope to chat to you soon. xoxox

Hi Mummy to be, hope its not too late to join the thread. We were both on the first trimester thread, I had a D&C on 23rd June following a blighted ovum at 8 weeks. I am going to take a leap and walk into the TTC this month. AF showed up on Saturday which was 29 days post D&C which is my normal cycle :thumbup: I too am terrified of falling PG again after two MC and 9 years TTC, it all gets a bit too much. I really don't want to do this alone!!

Wishing you all sticky babies soon :dust:


----------



## lxb

xannax - it _could _be AF. I know someone who had mmc, days after she stop bleeding, her AF showed! And she got her bfp the very next cycle!! 

Lorna - good luck~~ and hoping for your sticky bean too.

This smiley makes me hopeful~ :) 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xannax

Yes good luck Lorna I am finding this forum really helpful for advise and support!! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## LornaMJ

lxb said:


> xannax - it _could _be AF. I know someone who had mmc, days after she stop bleeding, her AF showed! And she got her bfp the very next cycle!!
> 
> Lorna - good luck~~ and hoping for your sticky bean too.
> 
> This smiley makes me hopeful~ :)
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


Thx lxb...you were also on the same thread when we were PG..lets hope we all get our BFP's again and lots of sticky beans x


----------



## lxb

Lorna - Oh Yes!! I remember you... I was wondering where you've been!! TTC has certainly been an emotional roller coaster ride eh? (I guess physical too!) FX for xtra sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Sherstan- Thanx! I'm glad someone else is in the same boat! Will keep you posted!!

Samsmum- I hope she doesn't!! I haven't really seen anymore indication that she's around the corner. But at the same time, none that she's not either lol So confused! I hope this is the end of the bleeding for you. FX'd

lxb- Thank you! I hope she's a no show also :) 
You very well could be ovulating. I've heard/heard lots of stories about ovulating and conceiving within in a few weeks of a MC! Have you tried an HPT to see if HcG is still present? Keep us posted! I hope your u/s went well also

CherylC3- Good luck!! FX'd and :dust: :)

LornaMJ- Welcome!! Lucky you for getting right back on track!! I'm jealous

AFM- BBs are still pretty sore a swollen. No other clues as to AF or :bfp: I guess we'll see how I feel the rest of the night. I'm trying to hold of testing til Friday, but can't promise that'll happen :) lol

How is everyone doing?


----------



## lxb

update from me:
I thought all was okay as bleeding/spotting is stopping. But I still have "retaining product" according to the u/s... :cry: my hands are shaking right now because they asked me to go round 2 on the medication tomorrow and schedule u/s and appointment next week.

I feel like I've been leaving early... and took a sick day already. I think I should tell my boss what's going on and hopefully he'll be understanding for me to take a sick day tomorrow. I'm getting nervous.... working my nerve up to tell him. :dohh:


----------



## LornaMJ

lxb said:


> update from me:
> I thought all was okay as bleeding/spotting is stopping. But I still have "retaining product" according to the u/s... :cry: my hands are shaking right now because they asked me to go round 2 on the medication tomorrow and schedule u/s and appointment next week.
> 
> I feel like I've been leaving early... and took a sick day already. I think I should tell my boss what's going on and hopefully he'll be understanding for me to take a sick day tomorrow. I'm getting nervous.... working my nerve up to tell him. :dohh:

Sorry to hear you are going through this. I had some product after my D&C and developed an infection. After Antibiotics and bleeding for a week all was fine in the end. You will get through this and then you can TTC again soon. Just put your feet up and relax the best you can :flower::hugs:

I would tell your boss..it was the best decision I made, I hadnt told anyone in work I was PG so it was hard to tell her what happened. She was very sympathetic and has been a great support. Just to note it is very unlike her and she seems to have a thing against anyone pregnant :wacko:


----------



## lxb

I think the reason I'm so nervous is my boss is a male! I'm dreading to tell him. I'm giving myself 5 more min? :wacko:

** Edited **
Finally worked up my nerve and told him. Before I even said anything, I began to tear up! :dohh: He looked so concerned! And I told him I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago and need to follow up with some procedure so I need to take tomorrow off. And he said.. "Of course of course. Take as much time as you need. We've been through it too"....

So... PHEwwww... A HUGGEEE rock has been lifted off my chest!


----------



## LornaMJ

lxb said:


> I think the reason I'm so nervous is my boss is a male! I'm dreading to tell him. I'm giving myself 5 more min? :wacko:
> 
> ** Edited **
> Finally worked up my nerve and told him. Before I even said anything, I began to tear up! :dohh: He looked so concerned! And I told him I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago and need to follow up with some procedure so I need to take tomorrow off. And he said.. "Of course of course. Take as much time as you need. We've been through it too"....
> 
> So... PHEwwww... A HUGGEEE rock has been lifted off my chest!

Really pleased it all worked out for you..some people can really surprise you and at least you have his support now :happydance:


----------



## number2woohoo

lxb said:


> I think the reason I'm so nervous is my boss is a male! I'm dreading to tell him. I'm giving myself 5 more min? :wacko:
> 
> ** Edited **
> Finally worked up my nerve and told him. Before I even said anything, I began to tear up! :dohh: He looked so concerned! And I told him I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago and need to follow up with some procedure so I need to take tomorrow off. And he said.. "Of course of course. Take as much time as you need. We've been through it too"....
> 
> So... PHEwwww... A HUGGEEE rock has been lifted off my chest!

Oh honey I feel for you - glad you spoke to your boss, I did the same - told my (male) boss when I had my m/c, so that he would know why I needed time off. Hope the doctors are able to help you get through this quickly. xo


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm going to jump in here. My husband and I lost our 2nd pregnancy on June 1st. It was completely natural and HCG levels were to 0 within a week after it happened. We jumped right back in with ttc, but so far nothing.


----------



## SamsMum

Hey dodgercpkl - so sorry for your loss. Lots of luck with ttc.


----------



## SamsMum

lxb said:


> I think the reason I'm so nervous is my boss is a male! I'm dreading to tell him. I'm giving myself 5 more min? :wacko:
> 
> ** Edited **
> Finally worked up my nerve and told him. Before I even said anything, I began to tear up! :dohh: He looked so concerned! And I told him I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago and need to follow up with some procedure so I need to take tomorrow off. And he said.. "Of course of course. Take as much time as you need. We've been through it too"....
> 
> So... PHEwwww... A HUGGEEE rock has been lifted off my chest!

You poor thing. It is often the fear of doing something that is worse than the actual doing..... so glad he was understanding. Keep us updated. xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks Sam. It's been a whirlwind of tests and researching things since the 2nd miscarriage. I'm hoping that maybe we'll get a happy surprise from this cycle. I'm 4dpo (according to FF, though I have a suspicion that I might be more dpo then FF says. lol)

@lxb - Glad you had a weight lifted off you and your boss was understanding! *hugs*


----------



## Powell130

Stupid :witch: got me this morning! Killer cramps too UGH


----------



## SamsMum

Powell130 said:


> Stupid :witch: got me this morning! Killer cramps too UGH

Oh that's such a shame hun........ was keeping fx'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## xannax

Lbx, glad you told your boss and he understood! I have not told anyone at work about my pregnancy and misscarrage but sometime wish I had so that they could understand why I am not myself.

Powell gutted for you, fingers crossed for next cycle!!

Dodgerckl hi, fingers crossed for you this month, good luck!!


----------



## lxb

Dodger - sorry for your loss. Fx for you Hun!

Powell - argh... Hope she leaves soon and this is the last time she'll be here and you're af-free for the next few monthssssss!

Xannax - don't think I would tell him if I didn't have to. I just don't want to keep asking for sick days for no good reason. It certainly has been a relief knowing that he'll understanding the next time I need to ask some time off for dr's appt.

How are you ladies?

Afm, took all 12 pills required. So far I've had cramps but nothing as severe as when I passed the gestational sac, and no bleeding (yet) And lots of diarrhea!! Googled and it seems like it is a side effect? :shrug: I guess I shall wait and see then.


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Powell - Stupid witch! Sorry she got you and brought horrible cramps with her. :(

@Xannax - Thank you! I've been pretty open about my miscarriages to my co-workers and while it wasn't fun explaining to people, it WAS a relief to have people understand and to talk to about it.

@lxb - Thank you! 

Here's a bit about me since I haven't really introduced myself: I'm 36, hubby is 30 and we've been ttc our first since June of 2010. We went through 17 months of no cycles, finding out and working to manage PCOS, and then in November of 2011, I got my first BFP. We were SOOO excited! And then we miscarried just 2 weeks later.... in a horrible drawn out, 2 month long saga. At the time of my first pregnancy, I was diagnosed with borderline Hashimotos and have been working on THAT.

Luckily after my first mc, my cycles came back on their own Thank God! 3rd cycle after the first mc, I was pregnant again. This time we had a couple days longer of being happy and then on June 1 (at 4w5d), I miscarried again. This one was as fast as the other was drawn out. It ended up being basically a very late period and just a week after it started my HCG levels were already down to 0. 

After this I felt that I had to push and see what testing that I could get done. I'm not young and we've been trying for a while. Ofc this wasn't an easy thing since I'd switched jobs and consequently insurance companies so I had to find a new OB and see what (if anything) they would do. In the meantime I asked my Endocrinologist (outside of insurance completely) if there was anything she could recommend/order. She's been amazing and has started me on a slew of tests. Through her I've found out that I have a homozygous MTHFR mutation (the C677t variety) as well as a few other things that are inflammation based or influencing. 

My new OB turned out to be great and got me a referral right away to an RE that would be (at least partially) covered under my insurance. She also got me genetic testing and my husband and I both did Chromosomal Analysis tests. Those came back normal. 

The RE on the other hand isn't really inspiring much confidence in me. He barely knew anything about MTHFR and what he did know wasn't up on the latest research... he refuses to prescribe Lovenox/Herapin (blood thinners commonly given to ladies with MTHFR) unless my homocystein level is high, yet he goes by standards that more current research is showing go way too high. To be fair, there are some good things about him... once I get pregnant again, I'll get serial u/s's and lots of watching over. He's also prescribed me progesterone suppositories (something I've been worried about since my first mc) and told me to take baby aspirin.

So that's me in a nutshell. I'm a researcher, so since finding out about the MTHFR, I've been studying like crazy to find out all the information that I can about how best to help myself. From that research, I'd tell anyone to research things for themselves. I've found soooo much information that says that folic acid isn't that great for us. It's a synthetic that our bodies do NOT handle the same way that they do folate (natures version of folic acid). I recommend people to look up "synthetic vs natural folic acid" and make your own decisions - but do look. To me, even if I didn't have to change things because of the complications that the MTHFR causes, now that I know what I know, I'd stay far away from folic acid.

Wishing much sticky baby dust to everyone!! :)


----------



## sherstan

Dodger - welcome and sorry for your loss!

Powell - sorry to hear about your cramps but I'm sure things will be better this cycle!!

lxb - sooo happy to hear that things worked out for your with your boss! I think most people are pretty understanding, but it's still nerve-racking to have to explain yourself!

As for me, I have some good news: my OPK finally tested positive today! I started doing the First Response digital tests on day 5 after my m/c. I was really starting to get impatient because I kept getting "no-" every morning. Then, finally, today I got a "Yes+" :thumbup: It has been 18 days since my m/c, 12 days since I stopped bleeding, and about a week since my home preg test was negative.

I had a feeling it was going to happen this week, and I had some ewcm and breast tenderness for the last couple of days (sorry if tmi!) but it's just a relief to get the confirmation that it's happening and things are going back to normal. My husband and I have been bd'ing pretty much every day since I stopped bleeding anyway so we wouldn't miss the window of opportunity lol.:sex::sex::sex:

Question: for those who are ttc right away, how often do you "do it"? For us, we have done it every day (except once) since I stopped bleeding, and now that I have the positive opk, we will do it twice a day today and for the next 2 days (am and pm). This seemed to work for us last time I got pregnant. I read somewhere that even though they say that sperm can live for up to 5 days, often they will only live for a matter of hours; since the egg only lives up to 12 hours, it seems like timing in SO important. And from what I've read, it seems like the more you do it, the better your chances (unless your partner has low sperm count, which mine doesn't).

Anyway, we will be doing it like crazy for the next couple of days, and then I will be in the 2ww. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SamsMum

Hi Sherstan, great news on your +opk! In answer to your Q, When we are 'on it' on my normal 29 day cycle, we do it every day from about day 9 and then twice a day when I get an +opk around day 13/14.

L x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sherstan - Thanks for the welcome! :) As for your question, I never know when my ovulation is. We BD every other day from the moment I stop bleeding until the moment I start again. We've gotten pregnant 2x's within 8 months following that, so I'm not going to push for more.  We are both happy with our bd schedule as it is.


----------



## lxb

I'm all for SMEP. Which is BD every other day after AF ends until +opk. Then BD that day, and BD the next 2 days. Skip a day, then BD again.


----------



## Powell130

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA for a little bit, been busy. I've decided I'm going to try Soy this cycle. Starting tonight. So let's hope it gives me a good O and we catch that eggie :)


----------



## sherstan

Hey all! I had a follow-up appt with an OBGYN yesterday. Everything seems great, and my blood preg test came back negative. He was ok with the fact that we are already ttc, even though I haven't had my period yet since the mc. 
According to a transvaginal ultrasound, I have a bicornuate uterus so he is sending me for an MRI to confirm that diagnosis and also to see the severity - unless I am pregnant, in which case the MRI will be delayed (fingers crossed!!!) 2 ultrasound techs have told me that it is "barely" bicornuate, so I'm optimistic that it won't be an issue.

So now I'm just in my 2ww...pretty sure I ovulated sometime over the last 2 days...

Last time, I tested positive at 9dpo..how about the rest of you?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I tested positive at 8dpo the first pregnancy and 10dpo the last pregnancy. I'm at 7dpo today! :D


----------



## sherstan

Dodger - that's exciting! When are you going to test??


----------



## SamsMum

Almost negative hpt for me this morn, so will be starting opk's tomorrow. Usually I get + day 12 but no knowing what will happen this time after the ERPC>

I'm tempted by the SMEP method, but also hate to waste an opportunity so try to dtd most days around ov time! 


Luck to all!!! xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

sherstan said:


> Dodger - that's exciting! When are you going to test??

Already have been. lol I'm a bit of a POAS-aholic.  So far negative, but who knows what tomorrow will bring! :D


----------



## sherstan

SamsMum - great news that the hpt is almost negative!


Dodger - good luck!!


----------



## Powell130

So far no side effects from soy. I'm hoping that it will help me O! I'm thinking about buying some OPKs in bulk. Where should I purchase these? I've read alot of ladies using Amazon. Also, which brand do you prefer?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Samsmum - yay for it almost being negative! I know it's not what we normally are hoping for, but I know after both of my miscarriages it was just a relief when I finally got that negative and I knew I could try again.

Sherstan - Thanks!! Have you thought about when you will be testing?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Powell - I've gotten mine either from Amazon (pretty sure I did Wondfo) or DollarTree if I don't have time to order them. However, I've never had luck with any OPK's, so I don't know if those are the best brands or not. :( I do like the Wondfo HPT's pretty well though.

How long have you been on the soy now?


----------



## Powell130

well today (since it's almost 2 am) will be the 3rd day. I've been taking them at night so I took my second dose around 11 pm, just a few hours ago. This is my first cycle trying it. I'm actually on ebay right now ordering the Wondfo ones, for like half the price of amazon :) i love a good deal! lol


----------



## SamsMum

I get mine from ebay too POwell - they aren;t as clear as the more expensive brands where you get the smiley face or 'yes' answer, but if you keep themlined up you can see your LH surge developing quite easily.

Lxx


----------



## sherstan

dodger - I'm not sure when I will start testing. I will try to hold out as long as possible but, as you know, it's difficult not to start testing right away lol. Last time I test pos at 9dpo, so I may try and at least wait until then.


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Powell - I love great deals too!! My last purchase was something like 3-4 months ago when I bought a 100 pack of internet cheapies. lol How many of the opk's did you end up getting? :D

@Sherstan - haha don't I only!  Definitely keep us posted when you do ok?


----------



## lxb

Seems like a few of you are testing! FX ladies!! :dust:

powell - i got one of those clearblue digital to shows empty circle or a smiley face. I'm such a dummy when it comes to comparing lines with those opk. even though it's more expensive for those clearblue ones, but it's simple. :haha:

samsMum - Yes! I'm a firm believer of SMEP~~ :)

After my 2nd round of medication (Tuesday 7/24, I've had no bleeding at all). :shrug: Had my u/s this morning.. and it looks "better" than last week. But they're not sure what exactly what they're seeing on me. either a cyst or a molar pregnancy & retaining product. :wacko: Had another bloodwork this morning and waiting to hear from the dr's office to see what my hcg level is. If things aren't looking good, I'll be heading for a d&c tomorrow.


----------



## LornaMJ

lxb said:


> Seems like a few of you are testing! FX ladies!! :dust:
> 
> powell - i got one of those clearblue digital to shows empty circle or a smiley face. I'm such a dummy when it comes to comparing lines with those opk. even though it's more expensive for those clearblue ones, but it's simple. :haha:
> 
> samsMum - Yes! I'm a firm believer of SMEP~~ :)
> 
> After my 2nd round of medication (Tuesday 7/24, I've had no bleeding at all). :shrug: Had my u/s this morning.. and it looks "better" than last week. But they're not sure what exactly what they're seeing on me. either a cyst or a molar pregnancy & retaining product. :wacko: Had another bloodwork this morning and waiting to hear from the dr's office to see what my hcg level is. If things aren't looking good, I'll be heading for a d&c tomorrow.

I hope things start looking better for you but at least with a D&C there is some reassurance it's all gone and then you can start to look forward to TTC again. FX'd for you and hugs x


----------



## SamsMum

Good luck lxb. If you do have to have the D&C, I know we are all different but it really wasn't as bad as I thought.... really got closure from it and wished I'd done it sooner. Let us know how it goes x


----------



## Powell130

Dodger- I got 40 OPK & 10 HPT for 8.99 :) I got the wondfo ones

LXB- I wanted to try these first, but we'll see how it goes with the reading lines lol I hope they get things figured out soon so you can get closure and get back to TTC!


AFM, CD6 and day 4 of soy. I take my last dose tomorrow. Hopefully the OPKs will be here in the next few day. I hear you ovulate around 10 days after the last dose, so I'll probably start testing around 8 days after. No side effects or anything yet. yay!


----------



## lxb

D&C went well. Really wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm just glad to know that all the stuffs are removed and finally able to move on! HCG was measured at 35 on 7/30. So it's good that it's going down. 4 more weeks 'til I can ttc again~ Will be counting down 'til BD! :dance:

how are you ladies doing? Any testers?? :)


----------



## Powell130

yay LXB I'm so glad to hear that!

The only testing I've done is OPK lol barely a hint of a line yesterday, of course I probably wont NEED to test for another few days atleast, but the POAS addict in me will probably test every day til I see if getting darker, then probably 2 a day ;) lol


----------



## lxb

:haha: at least you get to POAS! I would've done the same thing! I could POAS.. but that won't do me any good! hahah....

Gluck this cycle~


----------



## Powell130

Thank you thank you :) why wouldn't it work for you? PCOS, right?


----------



## lxb

Powell130 said:


> Thank you thank you :) why wouldn't it work for you? PCOS, right?

Just had my D&C on Tuesday and nothing in my hooha for the next 4 weeks! But I'm glad it's finally done though. After a loong... almost a month of dreading~~


----------



## Powell130

I'm sorry, I get all the girls from the different threads confused sometimes :/ yay to the :sex: countdown !!


----------



## LornaMJ

lxb said:


> D&C went well. Really wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm just glad to know that all the stuffs are removed and finally able to move on! HCG was measured at 35 on 7/30. So it's good that it's going down. 4 more weeks 'til I can ttc again~ Will be counting down 'til BD! :dance:
> 
> how are you ladies doing? Any testers?? :)


Really pleased it all went well and to hear your HCG levels are so low now :happydance:

:sex: sorry if TMI but its that time now BD!! I am now O'ing so on to the TWW in the next couple of days!!


----------



## Powell130

LornaMJ said:


> lxb said:
> 
> 
> D&C went well. Really wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm just glad to know that all the stuffs are removed and finally able to move on! HCG was measured at 35 on 7/30. So it's good that it's going down. 4 more weeks 'til I can ttc again~ Will be counting down 'til BD! :dance:
> 
> how are you ladies doing? Any testers?? :)
> 
> 
> Really pleased it all went well and to hear your HCG levels are so low now :happydance:
> 
> :sex: sorry if TMI but its that time now BD!! I am now O'ing so on to the TWW in the next couple of days!!Click to expand...

YAY for O!


----------



## lxb

LornaMJ said:


> lxb said:
> 
> 
> D&C went well. Really wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm just glad to know that all the stuffs are removed and finally able to move on! HCG was measured at 35 on 7/30. So it's good that it's going down. 4 more weeks 'til I can ttc again~ Will be counting down 'til BD! :dance:
> 
> how are you ladies doing? Any testers?? :)
> 
> 
> Really pleased it all went well and to hear your HCG levels are so low now :happydance:
> 
> :sex: sorry if TMI but its that time now BD!! I am now O'ing so on to the TWW in the next couple of days!!Click to expand...

:haha: what r u doing on this forum?! Get back to BD! And BD hard! :haha: you ladies need to get more bd in for me since I am not allowed until sept 1st! :haha:


----------



## Powell130

lxb said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lxb said:
> 
> 
> D&C went well. Really wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm just glad to know that all the stuffs are removed and finally able to move on! HCG was measured at 35 on 7/30. So it's good that it's going down. 4 more weeks 'til I can ttc again~ Will be counting down 'til BD! :dance:
> 
> how are you ladies doing? Any testers?? :)
> 
> 
> Really pleased it all went well and to hear your HCG levels are so low now :happydance:
> 
> :sex: sorry if TMI but its that time now BD!! I am now O'ing so on to the TWW in the next couple of days!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: what r u doing on this forum?! Get back to BD! And BD hard! :haha: you ladies need to get more bd in for me since I am not allowed until sept 1st! :haha:Click to expand...

I have :sex: 3x in 2 days since my flow stopped ;)


----------



## LornaMJ

Powell130 said:


> lxb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lxb said:
> 
> 
> D&C went well. Really wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm just glad to know that all the stuffs are removed and finally able to move on! HCG was measured at 35 on 7/30. So it's good that it's going down. 4 more weeks 'til I can ttc again~ Will be counting down 'til BD! :dance:
> 
> how are you ladies doing? Any testers?? :)
> 
> 
> Really pleased it all went well and to hear your HCG levels are so low now :happydance:
> 
> :sex: sorry if TMI but its that time now BD!! I am now O'ing so on to the TWW in the next couple of days!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: what r u doing on this forum?! Get back to BD! And BD hard! :haha: you ladies need to get more bd in for me since I am not allowed until sept 1st! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have :sex: 3x in 2 days since my flow stopped ;)Click to expand...

lol I also have had :sex: 3 x in the last couple of days....our poor DH's :dohh:


----------



## Powell130

LornaMJ said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lxb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lxb said:
> 
> 
> D&C went well. Really wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm just glad to know that all the stuffs are removed and finally able to move on! HCG was measured at 35 on 7/30. So it's good that it's going down. 4 more weeks 'til I can ttc again~ Will be counting down 'til BD! :dance:
> 
> how are you ladies doing? Any testers?? :)
> 
> 
> Really pleased it all went well and to hear your HCG levels are so low now :happydance:
> 
> :sex: sorry if TMI but its that time now BD!! I am now O'ing so on to the TWW in the next couple of days!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: what r u doing on this forum?! Get back to BD! And BD hard! :haha: you ladies need to get more bd in for me since I am not allowed until sept 1st! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have :sex: 3x in 2 days since my flow stopped ;)Click to expand...
> 
> lol I also have had :sex: 3 x in the last couple of days....our poor DH's :dohh:Click to expand...

Mine loves it lol he'd love it if we did it more! lol I can't handle as much as he would like, I get sore! haha


----------



## lxb

:haha: :haha:

that's more like it!!


----------



## sherstan

Congrats Cheryl!!! YAY! So excited for you.

As for me, I am 10 dpo and started spotting yesterday (exactly 4 weeks after mc); I feel like I'm going to get AF any minute, but it doesn't seem to be moving beyond the spotting stage so far :shrug:

I'm a little concerned because of the short luteal phase, but I did some research online and it seems like it can happen sometimes right after miscarriage. I just hope that things regulate themselves properly going forward.

I'm not really sure what to expect with this period, but at least I still have some prescription painkillers left over from after the mc, in case the cramping is worse than usual.

I'm disappointed that I didn't get pregnant right away, but I will just be happy to get this period over with and then start a new, hopefully regular, cycle.

I'm hoping to get in for an MRI in the next week, to investigate my bicornuate uterus. The thing is, I have to schedule the appointment for a time when I'm sure I'm not pregnant.

Anyway, that is my update and I hope everyone is doing well! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Powell130

Yay that's really good. I pretty much went back to normal straight after too. Don't believe I O'd tho, but I hardly do lol I was hoping to get preg again right after also, but didn't happen. Expect lots of cramps with this AF. It's more likey than not going to be worse than normal. Mine was AWFUL.


----------



## SamsMum

Hey ladies,

Good to hear you've all be b'ding lots! we have too although no positive opk yet this first cycle after erpc.

Fingers crossed for all.


----------



## sherstan

Powell - you were right. After 2 days of spotting, I finally got a full-fledged period yesterday and it was worse than usual - heavier and lots of cramping. I managed to only take regular Tylenol and used a heating pad. I have a prescription for Anaprox, with is a form of naproxen, that my dr. prescribed for menstrual cramps; however, there are studies that say that taking certain meds can affect/delay or inhibit ovulation - including naproxen and ibuprofen. Now, I'm not sure if that means only if you take them around ovulation time, but I am trying to avoid taking them at any point in my cycle, just in case. In fact, I try to avoid taking any medication but in cases where I have to, I stick to tylenol.


----------



## Powell130

My first after MC AF was AWFUL. I get really bad cramps anyways, but these had me in the bed for 1 solid day! Yeah I don't blame you, I'm always worried about what would effect what especially since I take a handful of supplements and vitamins daily :haha: I stick to either tylenol or aspirin


----------



## lxb

Dear ladies~~ I finally got my AF after the D&C on Saturday (8/11). Cramps was okay on Saturday.... and it came full force yesterday & today! I took 2 advils yesterday... and took one today already! Definitely agree with the cramps are much worst... :(

I see some ladies are Oing! Any testers?

:dust:


----------



## Powell130

I think I am either O or O+1 today!! I'm so excited and I believe I have soy to thank for the O. I'll be able to confirm on Wednesday with temps. All I need is for them to rise from 97.1 (today) to 97.2 or higher for the next 2 days! (i put dummy temps in FF this morning:haha:)


----------



## lxb

Yay for O!! FX ~~

Ahh... you temp but I dont see your temp link. sorry.. I'm a chart stalker! :haha:


----------



## Powell130

Stalk away!! Opinions PLEASE :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dcb34/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## xannax

How is everyone getting? Anyone waiting for O or waiting to test?

I am now 13 days into cycle and starting to do O testing, but so far no sign of LH surge, this is my first month testing so finding it all very new! 

Anna


----------



## Powell130

My first cycle using OPKs I started them right after I got done with my Soy dosage because I wasn't sure if/when to expect O. I got an almost positive on CD14 but didn't get a positive til CD17. What kind of OPKs are you using?


----------



## lxb

xannax, make sure you don't do fmu. best to test before noon time or around evening time (or both!).

powell - can't believe there's no crosshair on your chart yet~~ 

I think my body is gearing up for O! Had some sticky/watery cm this morning and some sharp pain on my right stomach. It has been 3 weeks since the d&c (the doc said wait for 4 weeks before BD! and 3 cycles before ttc!). Soo tempted to jump on dh tonight! :haha: should I be naughty or nice??


----------



## Powell130

lxb said:


> xannax, make sure you don't do fmu. best to test before noon time or around evening time (or both!).
> 
> powell - can't believe there's no crosshair on your chart yet~~
> 
> I think my body is gearing up for O! Had some sticky/watery cm this morning and some sharp pain on my right stomach. It has been 3 weeks since the d&c (the doc said wait for 4 weeks before BD! and 3 cycles before ttc!). Soo tempted to jump on dh tonight! :haha: should I be naughty or nice??

I know it's so frustrating! 

I hope you're about O! It sounds like you're getting close. Jump on him :) that way even if you don't O for a day or two, all the old ones are out and you have lots of fresh :spermy: to work with


----------



## Powell130

I took an OPK tonight to satisfy my POAS urge..WHY IS IT SO DARK?!
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dodgercpkl

Have you considered being crazy and doing an HPT Powell? I just looked at your chart and there is a chance that you O'd back on CD18/19, so you could be 9/10dpo right now! I'd definitely agree that you have O'd according to your temps, I'm just not sure whether it was cd18/19 or cd22!

If it makes you feel any better, I'm in about the same boat as you. I had crosshairs 2 days ago and then my temp dropped way low and they went away. My temp went back up today, but not enough to bring back the crosshairs, but if it goes up again tomorrow then I'll be 6dpo. lol How's that for confusing?!


----------



## Powell130

Yes, yes I have Dodger! This positive OPK this morning really confuses me! I think this is my first real positive tho, as the others that I considered positive looked more like the one from last night. This one I knew was positive rather than questioning it like I did the others. I'd be okay with a few almost positives and then finally a positive (even tho it is so late in my cycle) IF my temps didn't look the way they do! I'm gonna get a better thermometer. I bought a BBT but turns out it's crappy and has bad reviews. SO I'm gonna get a BD Basal for next cycle. I think tylenol is the culprit for my low temps for the last weekish. I didnt take one the last 3 days (i missed yesterdays temp) and my temps are slightly higher. I posted a thread asking for advice on tylenol & bbt with few responses. I had read from Dr. Google that it was possible. One lady that responded said that she takes tylenol after work almost daily and it doesn't affect her temps. I just don't think it's a coincidence!

Oh, I noticed on your chart that you have lots of un-solid dots. Are you taking your temp at the same time every day?
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sherstan

Hi Everyone!

I haven't been temping, but I had a positive OPK on Saturday (day 13) so I'm assuming I ovulated sometime between then and Monday. So I'm about 3 dpo. So far, no major symptoms except a bit of breast tenderness and lots of creamy cm (sorry, tmi!). But for some reason I feel really positive about this cycle! Now I just have to try not to start testing too soon...I think I'll hold out until 10 dpo....


----------



## sherstan

ok, I am only about 5dpo and I actually did a home pregnancy test today :-S 
I know that there is no chance that it would be positive yet, but for some reason I feel compelled to test way too early!!! I feel like I'm crazy!

Anyway, needless to say it was negative. lol

I will now try to honestly hold out until at least 9 dpo, which is when I got my last positive....

How is everyone else doing? Anything interesting to report?


----------



## lxb

:haha: i know a fellow ttc buddy who start testing at 5dpo as well~ :haha: welcome to poas addiction!

good luck!!!! it's still too early~~!!

not much interesting for me to report... i thought i was O-ing (didn't do opk test as I was .. kinda ntnp this cycle) and now the temp is not matching up and i'm confused! Felt some needle type pain on my left/right ovaries 3 days ago along with water/ewcm and i thought for SURE i was Oing as I felt very sensitive after the d&c!

oh well.. i guess i'll just have to be patient~~~

are you gonna poas tmr?? :haha:


----------



## xannax

I'm using Clear Blue tests Powell. Lxb i am using in the morning, why should I not? The instructions don't mention than? 

I have seen no surge yet and now on CD18, I thought I could see a faint line today but not convinced! I am actually very confused as to where I am in my cycle as my first bleed 30 days after m/c was very light and only lasted 3 days so perhaps it wasn't a period? I had light spotting 4 days ago and have it again today? Arghhh! Just wish I knew what was happening!


----------



## sherstan

Question: when I got AF this month, I had spotting for a couple of days before the heavier bleeding started. Should I count day 1 as the day I started spotting, or the day I started bleeding?

Lxb - yes, I did POAS again today and of course it was negative LOL :haha:


----------



## LornaMJ

sherstan said:


> Question: when I got AF this month, I had spotting for a couple of days before the heavier bleeding started. Should I count day 1 as the day I started spotting, or the day I started bleeding?
> 
> Lxb - yes, I did POAS again today and of course it was negative LOL :haha:

That is a question I always wonder! This month I spotted brown blood (sorry if TMI) for one day and then full on the next day therefore I classed that as the first day. Either way though I have decided to stick with the Billings method of checking my CM for when I ovulate!! 
Maybe you are even more too early using a POAS if you have counted the spotting days. I ahve also heard people who are having IVF are told to class there first day as the day they had full bleeding!! You may still get your BFP fxd for you x


----------



## lxb

Sherstan - I think cd starts when the flow actually starts. At least according to ff anyways? Usually when I enter spotting, it doesn't restart my cycle. And it restarts once I enter anything else other than spotting

Xannax - don't remember why fmu isn't recommended for opk test. I rememeber reading about it and it recommend to test twice per day if possible. Once on the morning time...between 10am-noon, and once in the evening time between 6pm-8pm.


----------



## dodgercpkl

LornaMJ said:


> sherstan said:
> 
> 
> Question: when I got AF this month, I had spotting for a couple of days before the heavier bleeding started. Should I count day 1 as the day I started spotting, or the day I started bleeding?
> 
> Lxb - yes, I did POAS again today and of course it was negative LOL :haha:
> 
> That is a question I always wonder! This month I spotted brown blood (sorry if TMI) for one day and then full on the next day therefore I classed that as the first day. Either way though I have decided to stick with the Billings method of checking my CM for when I ovulate!!
> Maybe you are even more too early using a POAS if you have counted the spotting days. I ahve also heard people who are having IVF are told to class there first day as the day they had full bleeding!! You may still get your BFP fxd for you xClick to expand...

I go by full flow. If I need something more then a panty liner then it's full flow. But my Dr's office also confirmed that and said that if it's after 1pm then it counts as the next day.


----------



## Powell130

Hey ladies! We had an eventful weekend so I wasn't on here. But I see some of you have questions that I know the answer to ;)

xannax- The only OPKs I have read that you're supposed to take in the AM are some digis (why, still not sure) but with all others your supposed to take in the hours that LXB mentioned and I'll tell ya why. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions suggest otherwise. 

Sherstan- You count the day of full red flow as CD1. If you spot for a day and start a full flow the next day they you use the second day. If you start spotting earlier in the day and start flow that night I supposed that would be CD1 as well, I haven't ever heard of the 1pm thing, but it may be true. 

AFM - 15DPO here, no AF, supposed to see her tomorrow. FX'd for BFP


----------



## lxb

gluck powell!!!

:dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Powell!!! Looks like a big congrats are in order!


----------



## Powell130

Yes, they are. Thank you so much!! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed til I can get blood work to confirm my levels are doubling as they should :)
 



Attached Files:







yay.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## number2woohoo

Congrats :) That is lovely news x


----------



## Powell130

Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up. 

Prayers Please!!!


----------



## lxb

Sending positive thoughts your way Hun :hugs:


----------



## xannax

Try not to worry, but know its hard! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

Lots of prayers your way and make sure you rest up now til Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## xannax

Any news Powell?

I am very confused I am 3 days late for AF but POS twice with two BFN!!! What is going on??


----------



## lxb

Powell - how is it going?

Xannax - do you temp? How does your temp look if you do? I know some ladies who didn't get bfp until they were 2 weeks late!


----------



## xannax

Hi Lxb, no I don't temp so I have nothing really to go on now, just wait for BFP or AF. When I was pregnant last time, it was our first month of properly trying so when I was late and had BFN I assumed I was just late and kind of just got on with things not really thinking about possibility of being pregnant. It wasn't until another 2.5weeks until I started to think what was going on and tested again to get BFP. So fingers tightly crossed that this is the same!! I have no symptoms but didn't have last time for the full 9 weeks I was pregnant so can't really go on that. I did however have some slight spotting (which i mow know was implantation bleeding) which i havent had, so not feeling very positive about it, we will just have to wait and see!!


----------



## Powell130

I'm doing good. Being lazy today since I'm going to get bloods tomorrow (or using it as an excuse? lol) Hubs and his brother and friend took the puppies to the creek and his brothers girlfriend and I are staying here at the house and watching a movie. My numbers have been looking good so far so I have no reason to think tomorrows will be any less.


----------



## LornaMJ

Powell130 said:


> I'm doing good. Being lazy today since I'm going to get bloods tomorrow (or using it as an excuse? lol) Hubs and his brother and friend took the puppies to the creek and his brothers girlfriend and I are staying here at the house and watching a movie. My numbers have been looking good so far so I have no reason to think tomorrows will be any less.

Glad all is going well..will you have a scan soon?


----------



## Powell130

The 18th :) we're so excited!


----------



## number2woohoo

Glad to hear things seem to be going well for you - hope all is well on the 18th xo


----------



## Powell130

Thank you! I just got back from my appt a little bit ago. My dang car decided it didn't wanna crank when I went to leave lol but I'll find out my results in the AM. The triage nurse that took my blood said that this'll be the last time I have to get them done :)


----------



## SamsMum

Hey ladies - not been here in a while but just wanted to say Congrats Powell!! Fingers crossed all the blood work is good. x


----------



## Powell130

Thanx hun! I get my results in the AM (it's 11 pm here)


----------



## LornaMJ

Powell130 said:


> Thanx hun! I get my results in the AM (it's 11 pm here)

Looking forwarf to hearing about your results fx'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

Thank yoU!


----------



## xannax

Any new Powell, I have my fingers x'ed for you!

Still no sign of AF for me, 4 days late but BFN this morn. I had some slight spotting this morning! Either start of AF or (and I have my fingers x'ed) could that be implantation??


----------



## lxb

Checking in to see how you ladies are doing~ :wave:

AFM, i think I've Oed yesterday so that makes me 1dpo today :shrug: had this weird painful and discomfort on my belly yesterday that I find myself having to be gentle while sitting down. feel like it's something stabbing through my belly button and through my behind. :dohh: wondering if it's normal... :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

I hope you caught that eggie!

As you can see, I am now 7w2d :) everything is going just fine!


----------



## SamsMum

Woohoo great news!!! xxx


----------



## LornaMJ

Powell - Glad to hear all is going well for you!

LXB - Not too sure what it may mean but I get all sorts of funny pains at different times and different intensities. I am sure it is all normal!!!

I did an OPK yesterday and it had a faint line so hopefully next couple of days it will be stronger! However, i read an interesting article a couple of days ago that suggests :spermy: once you have BD'd needs time to mature therefore new :spermy: will not be as successful at conceiving. Giving all that my poor DH now has plenty of :sex: ahead of him lol


----------



## MomInLondon

I have just read through this thread.

Had a D&C on Thursday last week after I started spotting on Tuesday, should've been 9 weeks but baby had not grown from 6 weeks. It was our secnd pregnancy (we have an almost three year old daughter) and was an absolute shock. 

Getting my mind around trying again and not being consumed by the fear that it would happen again is my biggest challenge right now, and reading your stories has given me an enormous sense of hope. Thank you xxx


----------



## lxb

sorry to hear about your loss momInLondon~ :hugs: it's only normal to have those fears. mc definitely suck the pure joy out of a bfp. FX for your upcoming extra sticky bean!


----------



## xannax

Hi everyone, hope all is well!! Not heard much lately, how are people getting on? I had my period last month it just waited until 43 days but perhaps that is my normal cycle length (not had many normsl cycles since coming off the pill then misscarrage)? Anyway I'm on day 30 now so it's just a waiting game for a week or so!!


----------



## lxb

FX xannax~!

:dust: :dust:

afm, cd9 today. Feeling more relaxed about this cycle compared to last month! AF was a day late for me last cycle... and temp dropped the very nxt day along with AF flow. Felt crushed! AF was teasing me with being a day late :dohh:

As for this cycle... will be Oing around my bday~ Let's see if it's my lucky birthday~ :haha:

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Powell130

Good luck ladies!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, well I am officially a week late and no sign of AF yet. i have had cramping for a few days worse yesterday really thought that was it AF was on its way. My BB's are a little sore and tender nipples. However, I did a test last week 2 days before I was due at around 11dpo and it was negative. I have also very stupidly the last couple if days done two OPK's which were both negative (lighter test line on both)...I am on nights at present so havent had a chance to get a new HPT. I will let you know what happens but I so hope its not my body playing nasty tricks on me.


----------



## Powell130

GL hun! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## lxb

lorna - FX~ I think it's a shy bfp~ :hugs:

powell - happy lime week hun~ :hugs:


----------



## lxb

Congrats Lorna~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Extra sticky dusts~!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Powell130

Congrats lorna!!!!


----------



## xannax

Yyeahhh Lorna - congrats!!!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks for the congrats guys however not the news I really wanted to post but I have just got out of hospital following an ectopic and tubal removal :cry: Will be back soon but wishing you all the best of the luck and :babydust:


----------



## Powell130

LornaMJ said:


> Thanks for the congrats guys however not the news I really wanted to post but I have just got out of hospital following an ectopic and tubal removal :cry: Will be back soon but wishing you all the best of the luck and :babydust:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lxb

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xannax

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------

